# clicking noise?



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i have no idea what it is but it just started happening today, at idle and acceleration theres a clicking noise coming from the engine, not very loud but noticeable, any ideas?


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

well i put it in the shop today, theyre supposed to lemme know what it is by 2mmrw


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just a guess, valves. All vehicles have "somewhat" of a "tick" any louder than that and there could be trouble. Hope everything works out.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Possibly could have been an exhaust leak...


----------

